# Excel - Bringing Grid lines to front or making charts transparent



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a surface chart in Excel and I want to be able to see the grid lines through the chart, not just behind the chart.

Is there a way to bring grid lines to front or to make the chart transparent so that it seems the grid lines are in front.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

If you rightclick the border & choose "Format Chart Area" from the pop-up menu ... if you then (Patterns tab) select "None" for "Area" & click OK ... it _should_ then be transparent *when not selected*.

Will that not do for you?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

bomb, he needs to click the "Plot Area" and do the same to get the grid lines to show through on to the chart proper.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

OBP said:


> bomb, he needs to click the "Plot Area" and do the same to get the grid lines to show through on to the chart proper.


Quite right, both are needed. So, to summarise my previous response, "tinker with it till it works".


----------

